# Reverse Tilt Train (Fake Model Image)



## Ed Bray (Apr 18, 2011)

As my first image on the forum, I have posted one of my currant favourites.

This image was taken on a bridge at Normandy Hill, Plymouth over the Tamar Valley Branch Line (Plymouth to Gunnislake) with a Canon 5DMk2 with Carl Zeiss 80mm CB Planar @ f2.8 on a Mirex tilt/shift adapter set to 11 degrees of reverse tilt. 

Next time I do this image I shall use f4 as I feel there is not as much DOF as I would have liked with f2.8. This will have to wait for another day as there is only one train every 2 hours on this line.


----------



## shufti (Apr 20, 2011)

It really does look llike a model!  I didn't now about tilt/shift adapters. Thanks for posting. I shall research Mirex.


----------



## Ed Bray (Apr 20, 2011)

If you have some Non-Electronic Medium format lenses then the Mirex is a versatile option for tilt/shift.


----------

